# Essential Oils Recommendations



## Lrhea (Jun 17, 2011)

I was just about to order a bunch of essential oils to experiment with different scents but I figured before I went out and made a purchase I should inquire with what everyone recommends.

I am making a soap for men and looking for "manly" essential oil scents.... recommendations for essential oils/ soap recipes??


----------



## judymoody (Jun 17, 2011)

Order from a reputable vendor who serves the soaping market like New Directions Aromatics, Brambleberry or Camden Grey.  Prices are good at all of these suppliers.  Health or vitamin stores, either on line or locally you will generally pay more.

To start, some oils that are not too expensive but will enable you to make lots of blends are:

cedarwood
mint
spearmint 
any folded citrus oil (ie 5x orange, lemon, etc)
grapefruit
litsea cubeba (may chang)
lemongrass
lavender or lavandin (lavender's less expensive cousin; works fine in soap)
anise
cinnamon 
clove

patchouli is also very versatile but has gotten expensive.

I do a lot of blends with cedar, lavandin, and various citrus oils and the guys love them.

Enjoy!


----------



## lsg (Jun 18, 2011)

I like the following:

lavender
lemon
litsea (to anchor citrus e.o.s)
sweet orange  (sweet orange and cedarwood makes a great manly frag.)
cedarwood
lime
sandalwood (the combination of sandalwood and allspice= Oldspice)
allspice
bergamot
oakmoss
patchouli


----------



## Lrhea (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses and help....

I will let you know what combination I go with and how they come out! 

 8)


----------

